# Help ! The tech at my vet shaved my 11 month old Golden Retriever down to his skin under his neck!!



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Try not to worry? He’s a young dog and that coat will grow back quickly. My 6.5 year-old Golden had surgery to remove three lumps on his back last fall and they shaved large areas around all three of them. It helps prevent infection because they can scrub the skin more thoroughly and the hair doesn’t get caught in the incision, which keeps it cleaner and easier to see during surgery.

He was growing out that area within a week and within a few months you couldn’t tell he’d ever been shaved. Your boy will probably heal even faster...nothing like youth!

Maybe get a front-clasp harness to wear while he’s healing?

ETA: That would be for HIM to wear!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Don’t worry about the hair it will come back. You will find that vets all like to shave the hair away to see a wound. They do it for hot spots. They shaved the feathers off Dukes legs for an IV and i couldn’t wait for them to grow back. He’s 11 and they came back within a couple months.

Do not ever let a dog play in a prong collar. A prong collar is a training tool and not a collar to be warn casually. I do not leave collars on any of my dogs in the house. I only put collars on when we are going out.


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Don’t worry about the hair it will come back. You will find that vets all like to shave the hair away to see a wound. They do it for hot spots. They shaved the feathers off Dukes legs for an IV and i couldn’t wait for them to grow back. He’s 11 and they came back within a couple months.
> 
> Do not ever let a dog play in a prong collar. A prong collar is a training tool and not a collar to be warn casually. I do not leave collars on any of my dogs in the house. I only put collars on when we are going out.


We never usually use that collar for him to play, he automatically listens better when he wears it, which is why my son probably used it, considering where they were. Never again! We felt so bad ! He never even made any actions of discomfort. We ordered a harness today. we live on a golf course, and when he see golfers he wants to run and jump on them . He's 90 lbs so he's hard to hold back when he really wants to go. He just wants to play, but the golfers not so much .lol
I feel a little better after a couple responses saying his fur would grow back , I was really scared it wouldn't.


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

Noreaster said:


> Try not to worry? He’s a young dog and that coat will grow back quickly. My 6.5 year-old Golden had surgery to remove three lumps on his back last fall and they shaved large areas around all three of them. It helps prevent infection because they can scrub the skin more thoroughly and the hair doesn’t get caught in the incision, which keeps it cleaner and easier to see during surgery.
> 
> He was growing out that area within a week and within a few months you couldn’t tell he’d ever been shaved. Your boy will probably heal even faster...nothing like youth!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response , I am so happy to hear his fur should grow back I was so scared it wouldn't. we ordered a harness today. Everybody feels so bad we all came home with a toy and bag of treats.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

don't worry it will grow back, its easier to clean and treat the wounds without fur, they can spread like crazy and get a lot worse overnight if you don't get on top of treating it ( which is hard to do with all the fur).


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

Ffcmm said:


> don't worry it will grow back, its easier to clean and treat the wounds without fur, they can spread like crazy and get a lot worse overnight if you don't get on top of treating it ( which is hard to do with all the fur).


I'm relieved to know it will grow back. I ordered a harness, but he is very strong and 90 lbs. We live on a golf course and take our walks down the trails, he loves golfers but the golfers don't love him so much. lol. We started a trainer in the winter but it got to cold to finish, and were supposed to start up again in spring, but now with his neck I guess that's out, because they use a prong collar. There is a couple bumps which I think are scabs on the side they didn't shave should I be concerned?


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, it will grow back. Don't worry. I suggest finding a training club near you. Shouldn't really need a prong collar unless he is posing a risk to you or someone else.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I think your pup will be fine as other have said. I use pinch collars for all my training. I was trained by a professional trainer who also using this collar for training. All of our obedience training is with the dog on lead. Therefore part of our protocol is to never have the pinch collar on our pup when they are not on lead.


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

Abeille said:


> Yes, it will grow back. Don't worry. I suggest finding a training club near you. Shouldn't really need a prong collar unless he is posing a risk to you or someone else.


I'm relieved to know it will grow back. I ordered a harness, but he is very strong and 90 lbs. We live on a golf course and take our walks down the trails, he loves golfers and wants to play but the golfers don't love him so much. lol. We started a trainer in the winter but it got to cold to finish, and were supposed to start up again in spring, but now with his neck I guess that's out, because they use a prong collar. The trainer is actually the one the provided the collar. He came recommended by many people its a 1 on 1 trainer. He also has a shock collar for when he goes in the woods up in the Pennsylvania mountains, my son takes him with his father and his fathers hunting dog. they play together a lot . there is 40,000 acres of game land so they want him close. We put it on him but no one can bring ourselves to shock him, I guess its more for emergency danger, to get his attention, but we use it because it has a loud beep that he listens to without a shock. He main issue is visitors and people and jumping all over them. He just wants to play but is big and literally can knock you over when he runs at you.


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> I think your pup will be fine as other have said. I use pinch collars for all my training. I was trained by a professional trainer who also using this collar for training. All of our obedience training is with the dog on lead. Therefore part of our protocol is to never have the pinch collar on our pup when they are not on lead.


Is a pinch collar and prong collar the same thing? I ordered a harness, but he is very strong and 90 lbs. We live on a golf course and take our walks down the trails, he loves golfers and wants to play but the golfers don't love him so much. lol. We started a trainer in the winter but it got to cold to finish, and were supposed to start up again in spring, but now with his neck I guess that's out, because they use a prong collar. The trainer is actually the one the provided the collar. He came recommended by many people its a 1 on 1 trainer. He also has a shock collar for when he goes in the woods up in the Pennsylvania mountains, my son takes him with his father and his fathers hunting dog. they play together a lot . there is 40,000 acres of game land so they want him close. We put it on him but no one can bring ourselves to shock him, I guess its more for emergency danger, to get his attention, but we use it because it has a loud beep that he listens to without a shock. He main issue is visitors and people and jumping all over them. He just wants to play but is big and literally can knock you over when he runs at you.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

If you need to keep your dog in a harness for awhile and he tends to pull, you probably want to get him a front-clip harness. You may find this article helpful in decided which one you should get: The Best Front Clip Dog Harnesses - Whole Dog Journal


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Goosesavage said:


> Is a pinch collar and prong collar the same thing? I ordered a harness, but he is very strong and 90 lbs. We live on a golf course and take our walks down the trails, he loves golfers and wants to play but the golfers don't love him so much. lol. We started a trainer in the winter but it got to cold to finish, and were supposed to start up again in spring, but now with his neck I guess that's out, because they use a prong collar. The trainer is actually the one the provided the collar. He came recommended by many people its a 1 on 1 trainer. He also has a shock collar for when he goes in the woods up in the Pennsylvania mountains, my son takes him with his father and his fathers hunting dog. they play together a lot . there is 40,000 acres of game land so they want him close. We put it on him but no one can bring ourselves to shock him, I guess its more for emergency danger, to get his attention, but we use it because it has a loud beep that he listens to without a shock. He main issue is visitors and people and jumping all over them. He just wants to play but is big and literally can knock you over when he runs at you.


A pinch collar and a prong collar are the same thing. There are different types. You really should not need a pinch collar to train a golden to walk on a loose lead. I understand that you have a trainer that instructed you on use of the collar, but there is a disconnect somewhere. I know, and have worked with many good trainers, and have never had one suggest a pinch collar for anything more then a specific training exercise. Their first rule is never leave this on the dog. I would be using it to practice walking three times a day for 10 - 15 minutes a day. In a two week time you should no longer need a pinch collar. I used one with my 3 year old, only dog I've ever needed one for, to keep him in heel position. I used it for less then 3 weeks. He's field bred and has a really fast gate naturally. Heeling is still one of the things we work on constantly. He's been heeling off lead for years, but likes to creep forward. Tonight we are going to do heeling drills.

You definitely should not be using an e-collar unless your certain he knows what behavior your asking for. You have to condition them to the e-collar and there is a lot of learning involved. Timing of using an e-collar is crucial. I think there is as much training for the owner/handler in proper use of an e-collar as the dog. I use e-collars for hunt test training and I can't think of a situation I would need one in for a pet. My dogs do not wear them unless we are training for hunt/field. When the collars come out they know it's time to go to work and are excited.

I would recommend joining your local AKC obedience club, or a private obedience club where you can go for private and group classes a couple days/nights a week. You need lessons in a private setting, and lessons in a group setting, so you can learn to work with him in a high distraction situation. The golf course is a high distraction situation. The 40,000 acres in PA would be on lead unless I had a dog with ROCK SOLID RECALL. I don't think your even close to that.

I live in a wide open farming area but that doesn't give my dogs permission to run past my line of sight. Last night I let them all out for their last bathroom trip and a lovely family of rabbits ran out from under a bush. All three took off in dead runs. I yelled SIT (in my really mean Mom voice) and they all sat staring at me. Basic obedience is a life saver. They none had any collars on and my youngest just turned 1.

You can do this!! Think of it as an adventure to see how good you can get his behavior. There is nothing more rewarding then building a relationship with your dog and seeing the changes in behavior happen. It happens quickly if you work at it. Best of Luck!


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> If you need to keep your dog in a harness for awhile and he tends to pull, you probably want to get him a front-clip harness. You may find this article helpful in decided which one you should get: The Best Front Clip Dog Harnesses - Whole Dog Journal


wow I never there were so many types of harnesses. I am more confused now then I was before on which kind to get. Any recommendations? He is 90 lbs a year old on May 22nd.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Freedom No Pull Harness is a good one.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Goosesavage said:


> Any recommendations?


I own a variety of no-pull harnesses and I like different ones for different situations. I would say any of the three top rated harnesses mentioned in the article would be good choices, so pick the one that appeals to you the most or is least expensive or easiest to get or looks the most comfortable for your dog. Be sure to read the pros and cons of each to decide, but it shouldn't be too hard to choose one of the three (and I don't think you'll be disappointed regardless of which you choose). Do follow any instructions you are given about measuring your dog to make sure you get the right size.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> A pinch collar and a prong collar are the same thing. There are different types. You really should not need a pinch collar to train a golden to walk on a loose lead. I understand that you have a trainer that instructed you on use of the collar, but there is a disconnect somewhere. I know, and have worked with many good trainers, and have never had one suggest a pinch collar for anything more then a specific training exercise.
> 
> I have two trainers that I have used for years. One for initial obedience and the other for comprehensive field training including MH. They both teach using the pinch collar in training. They both use it to train and reinforce heeling, sit, down, here, and stay! Some of these are taught using a 30' lead. Just so you know, trainers do exist that believe in using the pinch collars as part of a comprehensive training program. Both believe that using this collar makes the training transition to the e-collar easier. I believe that the pinch collar makes the training time shorter, then using other methods of training...many dog owners do not understand how this training tools are used and as you say, without formal training they should not try using these collars!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

When you find a harness that works for your boy, I would suggest getting a carabiner clip to hook the harness to his regular collar, just for safety. I had a harness break once out of the blue and it was pure luck that my dog didn’t end up catching the car he was trying to chase at the time (newly-rescued Border Collie mix…if it moved, it was his).

I’ve used the carabiner backup ever since. I know your boy won’t be wearing his collar for a bit, but once he can wear it, even loosely, it’s worth considering.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Goosesavage said:


> I'm relieved to know it will grow back. I ordered a harness, but he is very strong and 90 lbs. We live on a golf course and take our walks down the trails, he loves golfers and wants to play but the golfers don't love him so much. lol. We started a trainer in the winter but it got to cold to finish, and were supposed to start up again in spring, but now with his neck I guess that's out, because they use a prong collar. The trainer is actually the one the provided the collar. He came recommended by many people its a 1 on 1 trainer. He also has a shock collar for when he goes in the woods up in the Pennsylvania mountains, my son takes him with his father and his fathers hunting dog. they play together a lot . there is 40,000 acres of game land so they want him close. We put it on him but no one can bring ourselves to shock him, I guess its more for emergency danger, to get his attention, but we use it because it has a loud beep that he listens to without a shock. He main issue is visitors and people and jumping all over them. He just wants to play but is big and literally can knock you over when he runs at you.


I understand if you're worried about those things. He needs to learn how to heel away from the distraction of the golfers. Then slowly introduced to them being there. I would work on heeling with a handful of his favorite treats. Hot dogs and string cheese are huge hits for most dogs. At first in the house, then the driveway. Just 10 or 15 minutes a day. Start with just a few steps and treat. Just on his regular buckle collar. I always put mine in their crates to sleep on it after a session. E-collars don't quite work that way. You really need someone to teach you how to use it properly! They need to be conditioned to it so they know how to make it stop! If you hit it while he's out in the open, he could run further because he thinks something is going to get him! If you use it properly and at the right level, it shouldn't actually hurt. Have you ever used a TENS unit? It feels exactly like that! 

I don't recommend no pull harnesses. They restrict movement in ways that are not good for the dog's body. And never head harnesses. Those can do some major damage.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Abeille said:


> I don't recommend no pull harnesses. They restrict movement in ways that are not good for the dog's body.


Just for the record... Manufacturers have clued into the problems with the original design of harnesses and there are now quite a few options on the market that do not restrict movement the way the old ones used to...


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> A pinch collar and a prong collar are the same thing. There are different types. You really should not need a pinch collar to train a golden to walk on a loose lead. I understand that you have a trainer that instructed you on use of the collar, but there is a disconnect somewhere. I know, and have worked with many good trainers, and have never had one suggest a pinch collar for anything more then a specific training exercise. Their first rule is never leave this on the dog. I would be using it to practice walking three times a day for 10 - 15 minutes a day. In a two week time you should no longer need a pinch collar. I used one with my 3 year old, only dog I've ever needed one for, to keep him in heel position. I used it for less then 3 weeks. He's field bred and has a really fast gate naturally. Heeling is still one of the things we work on constantly. He's been heeling off lead for years, but likes to creep forward. Tonight we are going to do heeling drills.
> 
> You definitely should not be using an e-collar unless your certain he knows what behavior your asking for. You have to condition them to the e-collar and there is a lot of learning involved. Timing of using an e-collar is crucial. I think there is as much training for the owner/handler in proper use of an e-collar as the dog. I use e-collars for hunt test training and I can't think of a situation I would need one in for a pet. My dogs do not wear them unless we are training for hunt/field. When the collars come out they know it's time to go to work and are excited.
> 
> ...





pawsnpaca said:


> Just for the record... Manufacturers have clued into the problems with the original design of harnesses and there are now quite a few options on the market that do not restrict movement the way the old ones used to...


I know this is unrelated but he now started this lovely habit of humping peoples leg. any suggestions? Its more difficult without a collar to pull him off believe it or not he has a pretty solid grip. For some reason my youngest daughter is always get it the worst


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Goosesavage said:


> I know this is unrelated but he now started this lovely habit of humping peoples leg. any suggestions? Its more difficult without a collar to pull him off believe it or not he has a pretty solid grip. For some reason my youngest daughter is always get it the worst


How bad is his neck? Is it really bad enough that he can’t wear his prong collar? That humping behavior needs to be nipped in the bud! I do not like any harnesses for training-why do sled dogs and carriage horses wear harnesses? Because they make pulling easy. Now I can understand wanting one temporarily while his neck heals. But definitely not a front clip one! When they pull on a front clip it can damage their shoulders. But I would absolutely get him back in that prong collar with that trainer absolutely as soon as your vet says he can wear it! He is dominating your daughter and needs to be told in no uncertain terms that this is unacceptable behavior. Maybe while he can’t wear the prong anticipate the behavior and have him leashed around your daughter and be ready to give him a very firm yank and say no in a loud firm voice. Try to learn the signs/body language he may give when he is about to hump (or maybe even the things your daughter is doing ie rolling on the floor with him, running from him, etc?) and stop it before it starts. If certain actions from your daughter bring it on, tell her not to do that until you can work with your trainer on the prong. Is your daughter old enough/strong enough to try to push/kick him away when he does this? Either way, society has somehow gotten to thinking that telling a dog no and correcting bad behavior is evil-it’s not and your dog will be much happier knowing the rules and how to follow them and having boundaries.


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

Goldens&Friesians said:


> How bad is his neck? Is it really bad enough that he can’t wear his prong collar? That humping behavior needs to be nipped in the bud! I do not like any harnesses for training-why do sled dogs and carriage horses wear harnesses? Because they make pulling easy. Now I can understand wanting one temporarily while his neck heals. But definitely not a front clip one! When they pull on a front clip it can damage their shoulders. But I would absolutely get him back in that prong collar with that trainer absolutely as soon as your vet says he can wear it! He is dominating your daughter and needs to be told in no uncertain terms that this is unacceptable behavior. Maybe while he can’t wear the prong anticipate the behavior and have him leashed around your daughter and be ready to give him a very firm yank and say no in a loud firm voice. Try to learn the signs/body language he may give when he is about to hump (or maybe even the things your daughter is doing ie rolling on the floor with him, running from him, etc?) and stop it before it starts. If certain actions from your daughter bring it on, tell her not to do that until you can work with your trainer on the prong. Is your daughter old enough/strong enough to try to push/kick him away when he does this? Either way, society has somehow gotten to thinking that telling a dog no and correcting bad behavior is evil-it’s not and your dog will be much happier knowing the rules and how to follow them and having boundaries.


Hi, thank you so much for your thoughts. His neck has healed and we will be going back to the trainer soon . Unfortunately he gets fixed on the 20th which is only a week away and he has double Cryptorchidism so its more of an operation. Now not only does he try to hump my daughter but he has taken to doing it to his bed, and biting the edges. my daughter is 19 years old but very petite and he is 90 lbs. Honestly ,pulling him off your leg is hard. He never does it to my son or even my other daughter. Its mainly when someone gets on the floor to pet him, but he does do it as soon as he see her too. She pushes him off hard but he comes right back at her .He tries with company sometimes but not often. Although no one wants to visit because he goes into crazy mode and jumps all over them. If I put the shock collar on he listens fine any other time unless someone comes over. Once they are there for a half hour he is completely fine. If you come over often hes definitely not as bad cause your old news. I hate that I cant have company over because any other time when I'm just here I can do anything to him hes just a lump on a log. My mom is 83 and 5'1 she cant even go near him because he jumps. I did put the prong collar back on a few weeks ago just while company was over and his neck got bad almost immediately. so I had to use the harness. He walks fine on a harness or shock collar, and honestly I never have to shock him the beep is enough for him to listen. but when company comes over or hes in humping mode all bets are off no matter if I shock him or not doesn't seen to faze him. he shakes his head. As hard as I have to snap the prong collar it ends up irritating his neck then he gets an infection and I'm back to square 1.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Keep in mind that humping often has more to do with stress/anxiety/excitement than it does "sex," so although neutering may help tone it down, I wouldn't count on it to eliminate the issue. And, IF the behavior is stress or anxiety related, harsh corrections can make the situation worse. Hopefully neutering him will at least bring the behavior down to a point where you can use training and management to eliminate his rudeness, but I encourage you to assess carefully WHY you think he's humping as that will (or should) help you choose the best way to stop the behavior rather than make it worse.

I'm sure there are articles on this topic, but here's one I found that may (or may not) be helpful: How to Stop Dog Humping - Whole Dog Journal

FWIW I had a dog who was a pretty dedicated humper of other dogs (thankfully he never humped anything else). He was also dog reactive and a bit of a worrier, so physical corrections just ramped up his anxiety and made the behavior worse. I wanted to keep him intact for health reasons but finally neutered him when he was about 6 years old. I did notice a significant decline in the behavior after he was neutered, but it definitely did not make it go away entirely (it was just a lot easier to pull him off or redirect).


----------



## Goosesavage (Apr 3, 2021)

pawsnpaca said:


> Keep in mind that humping often has more to do with stress/anxiety/excitement than it does "sex," so although neutering may help tone it down, I wouldn't count on it to eliminate the issue. And, IF the behavior is stress or anxiety related, harsh corrections can make the situation worse. Hopefully neutering him will at least bring the behavior down to a point where you can use training and management to eliminate his rudeness, but I encourage you to assess carefully WHY you think he's humping as that will (or should) help you choose the best way to stop the behavior rather than make it worse.
> 
> I'm sure there are articles on this topic, but here's one I found that may (or may not) be helpful: How to Stop Dog Humping - Whole Dog Journal
> 
> FWIW I had a dog who was a pretty dedicated humper of other dogs (thankfully he never humped anything else). He was also dog reactive and a bit of a worrier, so physical corrections just ramped up his anxiety and made the behavior worse. I wanted to keep him intact for health reasons but finally neutered him when he was about 6 years old. I did notice a significant decline in the behavior after he was neutered, but it definitely did not make it go away entirely (it was just a lot easier to pull him off or redirect).


I would have to say it is definitely OVER excitement . That is the daughter who always takes him on long 3-4 mile runs which he loves . no one else in my family can run fast that long..lol


----------

